# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Perfect gravel distribution from truck - GIF

## Jon

Perfect gravel distribution.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Aug 31, 2018),

EnginePaul (May 3, 2018),

gunsgt1863 (May 4, 2018),

HobieDave (Mar 18, 2020),

NortonDommi (May 4, 2018),

PJs (May 2, 2018),

ranald (May 2, 2018),

rlm98253 (Aug 30, 2018),

Seedtick (May 2, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Aug 30, 2018),

volodar (May 18, 2018),

WinDancerKnives (May 3, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Not the first time that driver has done that. Note how he raised the bed then lowered it some then back up a little. This was done to shift the gravel and to break it loose from being settled during the haul. Probably chained his tail gate to a preset opening distance before loading once satisfied with dump height he released the tailgate and drove off at the same time maintaining a constant speed. Defiantly not some ATDA school trained steering wheel holder

----------

EnginePaul (May 3, 2018),

gunsgt1863 (May 4, 2018),

NortonDommi (May 4, 2018),

PJs (May 2, 2018)

----------


## ranald

very experienced driver who knows his & the trucks limitations ( extremely well maintained vehicle). good thing the roadway was flat and gravel had no lumps. Most tailgates dont stay constant like that.

WHO NEEDS A BOBCAT?

----------


## takkleberry

Check out this on Youtube. This is how we do it "downunder"

Road Bituminised - Incredible Construction Work - Moora Shire Road Works "how to build a road"

----------


## Toolmaker51

> Not the first time that driver has done that... not some school trained steering wheel holder



Wheel holder, Lol. 
Funniest thing I've heard all week, and I'm always looking for a reason to laugh. At, with, or about...I don't care!

----------

NortonDommi (May 4, 2018),

ranald (May 3, 2018),

WinDancerKnives (May 3, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

EnginePaul (May 3, 2018),

gunsgt1863 (May 4, 2018),

PJs (May 3, 2018),

Priemsy (May 3, 2018),

Seedtick (May 3, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (May 3, 2018),

volodar (May 18, 2018)

----------


## gunsgt1863

I remember watching my dad do that with his '56 Diamond-T 6 yard dump truck. I thought it was pretty cool. Well, I was 10 or so at the time.

----------


## Toolmaker51

> I remember watching my dad do that with his '56 Diamond-T 6 yard dump truck. I thought it was pretty cool. 
> Well, I was 10 or so at the time.



I guess a lot of us still are that 10 year old. It's hard to get bored watching professionals work.
Except golfers...accountants...or salesmen.

----------

Frank S (Aug 30, 2018),

gunsgt1863 (May 6, 2018),

HobieDave (Mar 18, 2020),

NortonDommi (May 4, 2018)

----------


## jackhoying

I just had 22 ton delivered and spread here in Ohio. The driver was downright amazing in his ability to put the right amount of gravel in the right places!
Jack

----------


## Radioman

I don’t believe the truck was full. When the body was all the way up the load on the rear axle was no where near the full weight of the truck as it would have been if the truck was at its upper limit. With that many axles the GVW of that truck is near 100,000lbs. These types of trucks fall over sideways all the time from raising the body and having the load stick and not break free and slide out the bed. I’m going with this technique as being reckless and would not recommend it to anyone especially a newer truck driver.

----------


## Frank S

If you will note both lift axles are in the raised position so no the truck was not full either that or frost laws were not in effect at the time.
Note also that he had lowered the bed quite a bit after raising to shift the load prior to moving.
the last thing he would have wanted would have been to stat spreading then have to raise the bed while moving not possible unless he had left the PTO engaged anyway.
Yes those trucks can topple quite easily especially if the load hangs forward while the rear empties out. A 24 ft bed straight truck is no where near as prone to going turtle as a 38 ft trailer with draft arms and the front axle of the tandems comes off the ground Not as bad with Florida spec full frame trailers also used up north with multiple axles.
Newer drivers should never be lat out alone until they have had several months in the swamper's seat learning the ropes.

----------


## KickStart

This technique has been used forever. And there are certainly chains holding the gate. As a young transfer dump driver, I was called upon many times to lay down base rock, gravel, and asphalt the same way. I was nowhere near as good as the driver shown.

----------


## Ralphxyz

I thought that was a requirement for any dump truck driver, I have even done it and I only occasionally drove a dump truck.

Ralph

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------


## Frank S

> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/perfect_pallet_delivery_from_truck.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



Delivery driver on a schedule Probably had already backed up to the dock not finding any dock workers. decided to take matters in his own hands leaving his lift gate open he unbinds the pallets gets back in his truck pulls forward then reverses hard stopping quickly enough for the kinetic energy in the pallets to unload themselves .
Union dock workers hate it because they cannot control and dictate the drivers time.

----------


## neilbourjaily

Unless things have changed, drivers are required to unload their trucks. Looks to me as if this guy has it figured out.

----------


## ncollar

Frank,
I do not think that is it either. Pay close attention to the two men sitting at the far end of the dock that stands up then sits down.

I wonder how many times it took to get it right.

Nelson

----------

PJs (Jan 5, 2019)

----------


## JTG

While I'm sure there's a driver out there who could do this, that clip is entirely CGI -- it's a bit of advertisement for Tail-Lift Truck Service from Wheels We Deliver in Ireland.

----------

PJs (Jan 5, 2019)

----------


## PJs

> While I'm sure there's a driver out there who could do this, that clip is entirely CGI -- it's a bit of advertisement for Tail-Lift Truck Service from Wheels We Deliver in Ireland.



Not sure its CGI but possibly some other video trickery. You absolutely nailed the ad source though. Thanks!
PJ

----------

